# Maximum Achievable IBCC Equivalence With IGCSE and A-Level



## 111hasni111 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I have completed 10 subjects in IGCSE in the UAE, and am currently doing A-Levels in the same.

I've heard that to get admission into any Pakistani medical university one needs an equivalence letter from IBCC.

I've also seen the equivalence document downloaded from the IBCC website, and know that an A* equals 90%.

The only thing which has me confused is the adding up of all the subjects and the subsequent final score. IBCC counts only 8 O-Levels and 3 A-Levels, making a total of 1100 marks. Does this mean the highest possible equivalence one can get is 990/1100 (90% overall) and not _one_ mark more? Isn't this unfair, since Matriculation and FSc students can achieve more than that (since they don't need the equivalence), and consequently a higher merit? Especially considering the top universities where people who apply from Pakistan usually _do_ have that many marks, doesn't this give them an advantage? This also means people who have not done Matric/FSc need to do even better in MCAT to compete for a place in the likes of King Edward, Allama Iqbal, etc.

Or is there no such limit imposed by the equivalence?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

yes its true that anyone who has done O/A level cannot score more than 990/1100 and yes you have to study and do a lot better in MCAT to get into King Edward and i know its very unfair. I am an A level student and i went through all this recently. There is nothing you can do about it. No one you can complain to. You just have to suffer this which is very unfair and there is a majority of A level students right now in Pakistan going through this. So just work hard on MCAT. You will have to study a lot of fsc material which is very different from A levels but its not something impossible 
Or is there no such limit imposed by the equivalence?


----------



## 111hasni111 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the information. Now I know what to concentrate on!


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

My pleasure


----------



## Asad Shahbaz (Jul 26, 2013)

This is so strange. I mean if they have to be this unfair, just do something, make their matric/F.Sc system worth it so that the British system followers wont have to suffer, and no one would go for o/a levels!


----------

